# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.05.08)

## stoooooo

Доброго времени суток Уважаемые.

Установил конфигурацию Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.05.08). Благодарен. Все отлично работает. Но есть один вопрос...

Как редактировать Макеты? Хочу просто добавить логотип компании в макет заказ наряда, а там все заблокировано? редактировать никак?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток Уважаемые.
> 
> Установил конфигурацию Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.05.08). Благодарен. Все отлично работает. Но есть один вопрос...
> 
> Как редактировать Макеты? Хочу просто добавить логотип компании в макет заказ наряда, а там все заблокировано? редактировать никак?


Создать внешнюю печатную форму
http://forum1s.ru/read/kak-iz-vstroe...at-vneshniuiu/
https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=htt...c=58270399b073

----------

valleha (12.11.2016), velle777 (25.01.2021)

----------


## stoooooo

Спасибо большое

----------


## denis85x

Ищу где скачать, запарился уже искать, что за дифицит?)) есть ссылка откуда качали?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ищу где скачать, запарился уже искать, что за дифицит?)) есть ссылка откуда качали?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post536373

----------


## AND444

Добрый день подскажите где можно взять ломаную альфа-авто 5.1 . максимально свежую ну или любую, чтобы работала с ФР, заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## Konor18

> Добрый день подскажите где можно взять ломаную альфа-авто 5.1 . максимально свежую ну или любую, чтобы работала с ФР, заранее огромное спасибо


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/UAfSigrG8xwB

Здесь поищите ...

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....-ССЫЛКИ!

----------


## Andrey31ru

Добрый день. Сразу извинюсь, с 1с сталкиваюсь по работе, но особо глубоких знаний нет. Вопрос - в конфигурации альфа 5.1 отстутсвует вкладка таблица. Невозможно редактировать вручную форму, выведенную на печать. Значок "редактировать" тоже неактивен. Права - администратор. Как можно это решить? Спасибо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Сразу извинюсь, с 1с сталкиваюсь по работе, но особо глубоких знаний нет. Вопрос - в конфигурации альфа 5.1 отстутсвует вкладка таблица. Невозможно редактировать вручную форму, выведенную на печать. Значок "редактировать" тоже неактивен. Права - администратор. Как можно это решить? Спасибо.


если актуально пишите.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
5.1.26.03
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- В документах "Извлечение товаров из производства" и "Перемещение товаров в производство" в полях "Отпустил" и "Получил" при наборе в выпадающем списке не отображаются уволенные сотрудники. Для того, чтоб их выбрать необходимо перейти в список сотрудников и установить отбор "Показывать уволенных".
- Исправлено заполнение формы перемещения товаров в производство при выводе пользователю для заполнения кодов маркировки.
- Исправлена ошибка во фронте кассира при возврате последнего чека в кассовой смене.
- Для документов продажи при печати УПД и счет-фактуры выданной проставляется КПП обособленного подразделения, если оно указано грузополучателем.
- В зависимости от состояния права "выборочное списание по партиям" при создании на основании поступления товаров в колонке "Партия" указывается документ поступления и при смене складов отправителя/получателя остатки вычисляются с учетом партии.
- Восстановлена работа прав 60401 и 60402. Действия карточка клиента, заказ покупателя, взаиморасчеты отрабатывают.
- Для Пко/Рко/Выписки исключен способ расчета "передача", так как это денежные документы, а не товарные, и передачу товара этими документами не подразумеваем.
- Доработана печать кодов маркировки из заказа в табличный документ с выводом по рекомендации честного знака символа FNC1.
- При сканировании кодов маркировки полученных через Честный знак в pdf формате сканируются сканером штрихкодов в заказ кодов маркировки для только фиксирования состояния кода маркировки.
- Ускорено получение связанных работ при добавлении работы в АРМ Записи на ремонт.
- Исправлено заполнение связанных авторабот при копировании.
- Добавлена работа с кодами маркировки в документе Возврат поставщику.
- Перезаполнение контрагента и договора взаиморасчетов в корректировки реализации при смене основания.
- Изменен вывод сайта AudaPadWeb на русском языке при переходе по адресу www.audatex.ru с использованием ActiveX.
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузки прайс-листа контрагента из файла csv в режиме загрузки из новых файлов в автоматическом режиме.
- Исправлена настройка сохранения расписания регламентного задания.
- Исправлен вывод базовых опций в печатной форме Рабочий лист.
- Убрано 2-е поле Производитель, осталось поле в которое данные подтягиваются из справочника Номенклатура.

Обновление: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QRRUzWVz2FZbNg

За авторской версией в личку.

----------

maksimsemenov (10.06.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
5.1.27.04
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Добавлена работа с прослеживаемым товарами и автомобилями в документах поступления, реализации. Внесены изменения в печатные формы Счета-фактур и УПД, которые вступают в силу с 1 июля 2021 года
- Исправлено перезаполнение Счета на оплату при оперативном измении документа-основания Заказ покупателя с установленным правом "Перезаполнять счета при редактировании документов".
- Исправлен вывод Единицы измерения для Авторабот в печатной форме УПД.
- Убрана проверка при проведении документа Поступление автомобилей на комиссию на передачу автомобиля в комиссию другому юридическому лицу.
- Исправлена ошибка при закрытии кассовой смены, если было начисление и списание бонусных баллов в пределах кассовой смены.
- Добавлена печатная форма ТОРГ-2 "Акт об установленном расхождении по количеству и качеству" для документа Поступление автомобилей.
- Реализовано заполнение ставки НДС и суммы НДС при загрузке банковской выписки.
- Исправлено создание контрагента при загрузке банковской выписки. Для ИП КПП не проставляется.
- Исправлен расчет количества деталей в производстве с учетом коэффициента единицы измерения при закрытии документа Заказ-наряда.
- Исправлен подбор связанных работ в документ заявки на ремонт из АРМ записи на ремонт.
- Добавлено право на компанию Ведение учета аналогов в разрезе производителей.
- Исправлено формирование данных в отчете "Остатки и обороты бонусных баллов".
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузке данных в табличную часть документа из терминала сбора данных Cleverence.
- Исправлен вывод в печатных формах для ставки НДС 20/120.
- Доработана печатная форма ТТН (в ред. Постановления №2200 от 21.12.2020).
- Добавлен вывод стоимости в печатной форме УПД при печати табличной части Товары с видом Номенклатуры = Автоработы.
- Добавлена проверка права Управление пометкой удаления для справочников Автомобили, Контрагенты, Организации, Сотрудники.
- Добавлен ввод документа "Платежное поручение" на основании документа "Поступление дополнительных расходов".
- Добавлен выбор артикула для Авторабот при формировании данных для печати УКД.
- Исправлен вывод количества страниц в печатной форме УКД.
- Исправлена ошибка вывода идентификатора гос. контракта в печатную форму "Универсальный передаточный документ".
- Сделана очистка входящего номера и входящей даты при создании на основании и копировании документа Корректировка поступления.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати УПД, изменен вывод номера документа отгрузки.
- Изменен вывод наименования товаров для ПФ и при передачи в ФНС.

Обновление: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jIUPLEDTy5Wv5Q

За авторской версией в личку.

----------

Grafig (01.07.2021), Netrol (02.08.2021)

----------

